# Rotel RSP-1570 7.1 Home Theater Surround Processor/Preamplifier: Official Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

For those who desire the ultimate performance and maximum flexibility from their home theater, the RSP-1570 is the surround preamp/processor to own. All of Rotel’s renowned audio experience has been poured into this design to provide you with the very best in audio and video reproduction. The RSP-1570 features HDMI 1.3 connections with 1080p / 24 Hertz compliance, a dual 32 bit DSP processor and 24 bit/192kHz digital-to-analog convertors. It supports the new “Deep Color” and xvYCC video options. This superbly designed component is easy to set up and use and is a custom installer’s friend with rear panel bi-directional RS-232 ports, assignable 12-volt triggers and multiple IR connections. The RSP-1570 can also be used as a “whole house” audio system with its additional multiroom audio outputs.



























*Model RSP-1570 *
THD (20-20,000Hz) 8 ohms, all channels driven 
<0.05%

*IM Distortion *
<0.05%

*Frequency Response (+/-1 dB)*
10Hz-120kHz, +/- 3 dB (line level) 
10Hz-95kHz +/- 0.3 dB (digital level)

*S/N Ratio (IHF A)*
95 dB (Stereo) Analog 92 dB (Dolby Digital, dts) OdBFs

*Input Sens. / Impedance*
Line Level, 200mV / 100 kohms

*Tone Controls (Bass/Treble)*
+/- 6 dB at 50 Hz / 15kHz

*Preamp Output Levels*
1.0V / 250 ohms 

*Frequency Response*
3 Hz - 100MHz, +/- 3 dB

*S/N Ratio *
45 dB

*Input Impedance*
75 ohms

*Output Level*
1 volt

*Power Consumption*
60 watts
*
Power Consumption (Standby)*
5.5 watts

*Power Requirements*
120 volts, 60Hz (USA version)
230 volts, 50Hz (CE version)

*Weight (net)*
9.6 kg / 22 lbs. 

*Dimensions*
431mm x 144mm x 335mm

*Dimensions inches*
17 x 5 5/8 x 13 2/8 in

*Front Panel Height*
3U / 132.6mm / 5 2/8 in 

* Rotel RSP-1570 Owners Manual *

 *Rotel RSP-1570 Data Sheet*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Please could owners and members use this as the Official Rotel RSP-1570 7.1 Home Theater Surround Processor/Preamplifier Thread for discussion and questions


----------



## hugoalvim (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi, I have a Rotel RSP 1570. The are no posts here. I would like to change experiences.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

hugoalvim said:


> Hi, I have a Rotel RSP 1570. The are no posts here. I would like to change experiences.


Hi Hugo, are you still an happy Rotel customer and if so any updates for us?


----------



## hugoalvim (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, I`m very happy with my Rotel. I bought a Oppo BDP-83 SE, to upgrade the sound. I`ll post my comments soon. I use also a Rotel RMB1565 to center and surround, a Exaudi 5000 HE to center (www.exaudi.com.br), and B&W CM5, CM-C and LM-1 Speakers.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like you are having fun Hugo, good news :T


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I have always loved rotel

I wish they had handles and huge heat sinks on these units.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Does the 1570 generate that much heat to require large heatsinks ?


----------



## hugoalvim (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, the RSP-1570 generate more heat than my amplifier Rotel RMB-1565


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

hugoalvim said:


> Yes, the RSP-1570 generate more heat than my amplifier Rotel RMB-1565


Yep, the 1565 is a class D amplifier and they run cool to the touch but if the 1570 has any video processing then they can most certainly run hotter, my 1575 amp is always behind closed cabinet doors and if you open it up it is cool to the touch compared to even my processor as the electronic boards do get hotter, but my Arcam does not have any heat sinks that I can visible see also through the ventilation holes.

So try and keep the 1570 better ventilated.


----------

